# Insurance



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Whats the lowest payment for Full coverage insurance youve seen on a 350Z?Anybody know look to buy one and im lookin to pay the insurance just need to know how much so i can brace myself for brokeness


----------

